# Verbose boot?



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Is it possible to have the boot instead of seeing a boot logo?

Running CM7


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup, it's a paid app in the market:

https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.livedmesg

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> Yup, it's a paid app in the market:
> 
> https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.chainfire.livedmesg
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


That's for the bootanimation

I do not think there is a way to remove the logo. There are a couple of toolboxes floating around that allow you to skip the bootanimation though!
I believe the liberty toolbox was one.


----------



## Red_Baran (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help!!


----------

